

Intrusion detection: doing it wrong - dododo
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2010/06/intrusion-detection-doing-it-wrong.html

======
praptak
This reminds me of an interview with a former car thief about securing your
car. His point was that home-made antitheft measures are better than the
popular commercial ones.

The reasoning is similar to the one presented in the article: car thieves come
prepared for the commercial ones and don't have time to figure out where you
put the breaker in the electric circuit or how to remove your homemade padlock
from the pedals.

~~~
pavel_lishin
My car in high school's cooling fan was wired directly to the battery, and the
A/C switch turned it on and off. (Car had no A/C.) I figured that any thief
that stole it wouldn't get much further than a mile down the street in the
Texas heat.

